# Ted Kennedy Dead....



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

One less scum bag wasting good oxygen.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w0rd. one less democrat..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Its a step forward for sure


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Dang, I hope ya'll are not in mourning long.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:crowdapplause:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think its safe to say we are majorily Republican... lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When you count the number of deaths this guy is responsible for by supporting the enemy to fight the US, I don't have a soft spot for him anywhere.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Don't forget he murdered that girl and got off scott free.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

ding dong the witch is dead


----------

